
Show HN: Test HTTP Requests without Mock Server - Vatavuk
https://github.com/Vatavuk/verano-http
======
giancarlostoro
I'm confused, so this is a client, that doesn't need a mock server. Does it
just return the expected objects to a Java client? How does this relate to
non-Java clients, e.g. JavaScript?

I can see this being somewhat valuable for Android testing somewhat.

~~~
Vatavuk
The idea is that we can replace the part of the client's functionality which
is responsible for executing HTTP requests with a mocked version. Instead of
sending requests to the server the mocked implementation stores requests to
memory and returns predefined responses/java objects. This cannot be applied
to non java clients.

------
RCa_
you know there's something called wiremock already?

~~~
Vatavuk
Wiremock is a mock server. Verano-http provides you a tool for true unit
testing without a need to start a http server.

